# mac



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im pretty sure its a mac but it wouldnt be the first time i was wrong


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like a spilo to me.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

spilos have cear eyes. macs have red


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

"qickshot said:


> spilos have cear eyes. macs have red


It's the other way around! Spilos have red eyes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

macs can also have red eyes depending on locality


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont think that either have been able to be exactly determined between the 2.
Im pretty sure about this b/c I have asked about the differences.

I bought my "Gold SPilo" from SA about 4 years ago and his eyes are yellow with a redish orange hue like this one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

spilos keep their midline band their entire life and with macs, it becomes a terminal band as they get older


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> spilos keep their midline band their entire life and with macs, it becomes a terminal band as they get older


Explain what you mean by the terminal and midline bands.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's the dark band on the caudal fin, a midline band means that there is a thick hyaline (clear) edge behind the dark band, which is what spilos have their entire life, and macs end up with a dark band at the edge of their caudal fin.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm...I didnt know this.
Therefore it is a Spilo depending on its age. 
I could have sworn I read they cant be differentiated easily.
Im gonna have to look on OPEFE to see what that says.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

either that or frank might stop in and drop some knowledge on us


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunately the mac/spilo situation is not a clean one. I remember having discussions with Frank on this and the only way for sure with Spilo is location. Found in Bolivia and the Rio Tocantins in Brazil. I think thats it so collection point is key.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Ja said:


> spilos have cear eyes. macs have red


It's the other way around! Spilos have red eyes.
[/quote]
well then someone better change that in piranha info

MAC
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=10

SPILO
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=15

BTW it looked like a spilo to me but i figured the red eyes say its a mac. i didnt know it was so controversial


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a mac-

Spilo/mac debate is a can of worms many do not want to open......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> spilos have cear eyes. macs have red


It's the other way around! Spilos have red eyes.
[/quote]
well then someone better change that in piranha info
[/quote]
We will get to it when there is some kind of solid answer. Basically....everything in our tanks is S. maculatus...red eye...clear eye...terminal band or not...it doesnt matter. They are all maculatus. What might now be considered S. spilo hasnt been imported with any regularity...and doesnt look like any of the gold maculatus/spilos that people have.

We all have Jegu to thank for this


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

so no one has a spilo and everyones fish are macs? i think i miss red that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> so no one has a spilo and everyones fish are macs? i think i miss red that


You are "basically" right with that statement.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a few fish that might be spilos floating around....but all of these gold spilos are maculatus.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dam...well George is lying then? Or is he not informed? I would think he would know but this could be another heated debate...
I hear the Bells ding ding ding "In this corner" haha

So your saying I have a Mac? Then why after all these years of me posting pics of my "spilo" has nobody said anything?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Dam...well George is lying then? Or is he not informed? I would think he would know but this could be another heated debate...
> I hear the Bells ding ding ding "In this corner" haha
> 
> So your saying I have a Mac? Then why after all these years of me posting pics of my "spilo" has nobody said anything?


George is lying....what are you talking about? This is a recent development.....so before you go creating more drama on this forum...why dont you read a little and become informed. George is not in the field deciding on the nomenclature of these fish...and he would be the first to admit there is a lot of work to be done on the classifications and species identification of piranhas in SA.

The reason no one is correcting you is that it isnt a big deal. There used to be a division between the two species...but in the last few years that was changed and now the fish that were being labeled as gold spilos...are actually classified as S. maculatus. But most people still hold these two fish as separate species no matter what science says.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Dam...well George is lying then? Or is he not informed? I would think he would know but this could be another heated debate...
> I hear the Bells ding ding ding "In this corner" haha
> 
> So your saying I have a Mac? Then why after all these years of me posting pics of my "spilo" has nobody said anything?


George is lying....what are you talking about? This is a recent development.....so before you go creating more drama on this forum...why dont you read a little and become informed. George is not in the field deciding on the nomenclature of these fish...and he would be the first to admit there is a lot of work to be done on the classifications and species identification of piranhas in SA.

The reason no one is correcting you is that it isnt a big deal. There used to be a division between the two species...but in the last few years that was changed and now the fish that were being labeled as gold spilos...are actually classified as S. maculatus. But most people still hold these two fish as separate species no matter what science says.
[/quote]

Woah...I was just joking. I didnt think that it came across I was being serious??? 
The Haha at the end I thought would cover that.

I have read and I know that there is a lot that isnt known by even the experts. I have read threads here stating they were different. I was just being curious as I know there are knowledgeable people here that may be able to answer me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID complete.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just read the pages....I understand a bit more now....Hmm...I see what you meant about a opening a can of worms AK!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Just read the pages....I understand a bit more now....Hmm...I see what you meant about a opening a can of worms AK!!!


It's a good read and I wish more people would read it and fully understand it....

Feel free to discuss if you would like-
I always enjoy reading the answers of other's...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hell I went through it while working...I get it but not 100%...Im gonna have to read it again to understand. 
Well I guess after all these DAMN years thinking I had a G. SPilo I have an S.Mac

Oh well.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Hell I went through it while working...I get it but not 100%...Im gonna have to read it again to understand.
> Well I guess after all these DAMN years thinking I had a G. SPilo I have an S.Mac
> 
> Oh well.


LOL-
we all thought that at first-Some still do....







N e how it will always be my favorite Piranha....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hell I went through it while working...I get it but not 100%...Im gonna have to read it again to understand.
> Well I guess after all these DAMN years thinking I had a G. SPilo I have an S.Mac
> 
> Oh well.


LOL-
we all thought that at first-Some still do....







N e how it will always be my favorite Piranha....
[/quote]

been down this road a few time's...


----------

